# Fiamma awning for Autocruise Tempo - advice please



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, we got the Tempo from Brownhills (Newark) eventually - the handover farce is a subject for another posting, but we're pretty happy that we drove away in a nice van that seems to work OK!

However - the van came without the awning (factory-fitted option) that we ordered. (We had to point out that minor detail to B'hills at the handover - I suppose it's a bit much to expect that they would check that the vehicle delivered matched the one ordered?). As we have decided never to venture into Brownhills (voluntarily at least) ever again we're going to get an awning fitted by someone else. (By the way, recommendations welcome!)

There is a Fiamma F65 available in a "titanium" casing finish I believe - *will this match (more or less) the silver metallic paint on the Tempo* ? (I assume that this is the same sort of silver met that you find on the new Tribute).

Has anyone any experience of putting a F65 on a Tempo or Rhythm? Is the colour OK, and what length is correct? For that matter, does anyone know what awning Autocruise use as the factory-fit option? (I asked Autocruise, but no reply so far - it would be nice if we could replicate the Autocruise option).

many thanks

Steve & Sue


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We had the Fiamma F65 Titanium awning on our Tribute 650
Whilst the silver colour pretty much matches the Fiat silver, or any other silver you should be aware that the only visible silver is on the end casings.
The leading edge of the awning (the part that runs along the roof line) is actually white.
There is a silvery grey hue to the canvas that complements the colour of the van.
The attached photo is not very graphic, but it gives a general impression of what the awning looks like on a silver van
I can't remember if there was a significant difference in price, but if it's not too much it may be worthwhile.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Hi,
We have ordered a swift Mondial, Made in the same factory as the Autocruise. They told me that they use an Omnistore Awning for factory fit. So probably best to look on the Omnistore web site.

Cheers Matt 
 8O


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Steve and Sue,

If you go to either the Shepton Mallet show (12th-14th September) or the York Show (19th-21st September) and go on the F iamma Stand, we fit awnings for free at these shows.

You will need to book so we make sure take the correct awning with us reserved for you.

Regards

Peter


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi 

We have a Fiamma F65 Titanium on our van (A Vantage Max RL - Peugeot Boxer based). The case on ours is all silver, not white as per Ottos post. The blind colour complements the van really well and the Fiamma brackets designed for the Ducato/Boxer mean that no holes need to be drilled to fit it. I think it works really well on the silver vans and can highly recommend it.

Chris


----------



## 114431 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi
I have an Autocruise Rhythm built on the Peugot base. The dealer fitted an Ormistor Awning which is a darker silver than the vehicle body. When I checked with the Ormistor web site it seems there is not a direct match for the Fiat/Peugot vehicle.

Loon


----------

